# If you love Monty Python...



## Deckard (Feb 19, 2004)

I just read on "Pythonline" (the official site) that someone is making a movie about Graham Chapman who founded the Pythons -- the greatest comedy troupe ever! Totally cool. They have a website for their film at www.ginandtonicmovie.com. Cheers.


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm a big fan of The Pythons so here's hoping for a good movie.

Oh, and welcome to the forums Deckard 

Have fun


----------



## riffraff (Feb 20, 2004)

yay! can't wait.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 20, 2004)

Let me play Brian!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Am I the only nerd in the known universe that doesn't think Monty Python is funny in any way shape or form? Even my dad and hubby think its funny, I watch it and I think HOW FREAKING BORING CAN YOU PEOPLE BE? I'd rather watch Ice Pirates or something that is actually funny. 

Just thought I'd share that with y'all.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

! HEATHEN!!

I would say, "British humour. Go figure," but I'd get beaten up. 

Have you seen both the films and Flying Circus?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Lenny said:


> ! HEATHEN!!
> 
> I would say, "British humour. Go figure," but I'd get beaten up.
> 
> Have you seen both the films and Flying Circus?



Yes, sadly enough. Didn't find them funny. Not even the Holy Grail one was funny to me at all. It was kind of like "huh, ok" but not LAUGH OUT LOUD material. No lulz for me there.

PS: Oddly enough, you are not the first person to accuse me of being a heathen for not liking Monty Python. Man, you guys take your dry Britts seriously.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Oh dear.
I grew up on Monty Python, loved it, I still think its funny.
When Holy Grail came out I was first at the cinema. When Life of Brian came out I was there first in line again.
Love it, love it.
I introduced my son to it, it took a little bit for him to comprehend that rabbits are actually nasty vicious bitty creatures which you soil your armor over or that its quite natural to see a luminious yellow space ship in acient roman times, but now he just quotes lines like a pro.
Yet dusty you could be right, my other half is not a Python fan, dosn't get it, nor does he like Fawlty Towers, whats wrong with him!!!!!!???????????

BRING OUT YOUR DEAD
Well I know what I will be watching today!!!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

If anyone asks me to count something, I'll count, "one, two, five". Oh, the looks one gets. 

How one cannot like the Pythons is beyond comprehension.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Ive counted one two five for years now lenny, I thought thats how it went.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

You mean it _doesn't_?! Lackaday! Waily, waily!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

How can you not love the Ministry of Silly Walks? And Life of Brian is one of the best films ever.

British humour, go figure


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I'm an outcast, I suppose.

But I do think The Amazing Johnathon is absolutely hilarious.

Amazing Johnathon Show at the Sahara Hotel Las Vegas


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I think that our sense of humour might be different with each age group, like our taste in literature might be. It's been a long time since the Monty Python days and yet I still find them funny. 
Unhappily I don't find the current humour very funny at all. Simpsons - definately not funny for me, nor many of the current TV or movie comedies which are showing these days. 

'Always look on the bright side of life' - now that is a song from the movie which always has me laughing until I get sore ribs!!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Oh Dusty I think you have not only opened the powder keg but also ignited it, just out of interest what do you consider humerous?


----------



## Toraspanda (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I'm British, and I find *parts *of Monty Python very funny indeed - other parts too schoolboy-humorous for my taste. I admit to finding the Parrot Sketch ROFL funny, and also the 'Knights That Say "Ni!" ' scene in _MP and the Holy Grail_ - the punch-line is priceless!

As for the Australian Philosophers' Song, it's one of the funniest things I've ever heard!

Ah well, humour just can't be explained - it either tickles you or it doesn't. I'm always amazed to learn that someone doesn't find Terry Pratchett the funniest and wittiest writer in this or any other universe - but - _chacun à son_ _goût_, isn't it!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Lenny, Rane I think I understand what Dusty has done.  She wants to start and arguement!!!!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Rosemary said:


> I think that our sense of humour might be different with each age group, like our taste in literature might be. It's been a long time since the Monty Python days and yet I still find them funny.
> Unhappily I don't find the current humour very funny at all. Simpsons - definately not funny for me, nor many of the current TV or movie comedies which are showing these days.



Yeah, but I'm in the same age group -- born in the 70's, so shouldn't this be funny to me?



tangaloomababe said:


> Oh Dusty I think you have not only opened the powder keg but also ignited it, just out of interest what do you consider humerous?



Aqua Teen Hungerforce, Metalocolypse, The Amazing Johnathan, Cyanide and Happiness, Eddie Murphy Raw, and my homosexual chihuahua, as sad as that sounds.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



tangaloomababe said:


> Lenny, Rane I think I understand what Dusty has done.  She wants to start and arguement!!!!



A five minute one, or the full half hour?

---

*Cyanide and Happiness *can be brilliant at times.

_Cappucino?! I ordered a latte! *smack* No, I'm just kidding. I did actually order a cappucino. Now go get me one!_


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



tangaloomababe said:


> Lenny, Rane I think I understand what Dusty has done.  She wants to start and arguement!!!!



Oh noes! I've been discovered!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Python is GOD

and  I'm a lumberjack

I'd like to press wild flowers


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Well I think Johnathan is amazing, I do like his humor, sorry not familiar with a few of the others, but I have been told Eddie Murphy's Raw is great.

Me I love the pythons, particuarly Michael Palin but I also love Billy Connelly more so early in his career when you couln't understand him?????????


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Originally posted by Lenny



> A five minute one, or the full half hour?



LOL

I am thinking this could be a very long one Lenny


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

anyone remember Kids in the Hall?


----------



## The Ace (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Well done DG, I only find them funny when I'm drunk and I haven't touched a drop in ten years.  John Cleese went on to make the equally dire "Fawlty Towers. "  Sorry, but I don't find either remotely funny.

You have a point with the Big Yin, though before he sold out.  I still remember him showing how cr*p Country and Western was when he got hold of D.I.V.O.R.C.E.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



tangaloomababe said:


> Well I think Johnathan is amazing, I do like his humor, sorry not familiar with a few of the others, but I have been told Eddie Murphy's Raw is great.
> 
> Me I love the pythons, particuarly Michael Palin but I also love Billy Connelly more so early in his career when you couln't understand him?????????



Now I love Billy Connelly, the movie "The Man Who Sued God" was pure genius, plus he is totally hawt.



The Ace said:


> Well done DG, I only find them funny when I'm drunk and I haven't touched a drop in ten years. John Cleese went on to make the equally dire "Fawlty Towers. " Sorry, but I don't find either remotely funny.



I adore you now.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



tangaloomababe said:


> I am thinking this could be a very long one Lenny



You've told me that already...

---



			
				Ace said:
			
		

> Well done DG, I only find them funny when I'm drunk and I haven't touched a drop in ten years. John Cleese went on to make the equally dire "Fawlty Towers. " Sorry, but I don't find either remotely funny.



To refine it a little.

*ahem*

English humour. Go figure.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Originally posted by Ace



> Well done DG, I only find them funny when I'm drunk and I haven't touched a drop in ten years. John Cleese went on to make the equally dire "Fawlty Towers. " Sorry, but I don't find either remotely funny.




_*Stone him*_


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Lenny said:


> You've told me that already...
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



I'm not even going to comment.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

No-one is to stone anyone until I blow this whistle!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Originally posted by Lenny



> You've told me that already...



_No I didn't _


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Yes you _did_!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

See what you have done Dusty!!!
Pythons will now haunt you!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

No I didn't!!!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I'm telling you, you did!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



dustinzgirl said:


> I adore you now.


Slighty excessive, isn't it? Just because people disagree with you


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



dustinzgirl said:


> Yeah, but I'm in the same age group -- born in the 70's, so shouldn't this be funny to me?


I wish! 

'Come back and fight' is one of my favourite lines in Monty Python, from a knight  who's just lost his arms and legs! 

Anyone else liked the 'Young Ones'? Although I see it is making a comeback, particularly with the younger teens.  Or what about the more ancient St Trinians?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Crucifixion,anyone?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Rosemary said:


> I wish!
> 
> 'Come back and fight' is one of my favourite lines in Monty Python, from a knight  who's just lost his arms and legs!
> 
> Anyone else liked the 'Young Ones'? Although I see it is making a comeback, particularly with the younger teens. Or what about the more ancient St Trinians?


Yay roz,the Young Ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and BOTTOM,of course
Adey and Rik,Yay


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Lenny said:


> I'm telling you, I did!



Ha! Caught before the edit. It may be that Python rots your brains.....lol....



Rane Longfox said:


> Slighty excessive, isn't it? Just because people disagree with you



No, not at all. Its not because you all disagree with me, but because Ace agrees with me. 

I adore you guys too, anyways. I just adore Ace more. Yes, my adoration is flippant and biased according to agree-ability, but I am a woman after all.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



HardScienceFan said:


> Crucifixion,anyone?



Hooraaaaaaaaaay!!!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Look, I came here for an arguement!!!!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



> Ha! Caught before the edit. It may be that Python rots your brains.....lol....



Damn it! 

It's midnight, and one has to quote and twist at the same time. No fair! 

---

No you didn't, you came here for a _good_ argument.

Get it right. Makes our jobs harder, otherwise.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I disagree,you didn't come here for an argument


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Sorry Ben just keeping in role play mode.....


----------



## Harpo (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I've been on Python forums before, so your thread really caught my eye - I mean what's the point of posting on a forum if you're just another sweaty mindless oaf from Kettering or Boventry with.......


*tails off into silence*


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

i knew that Tanga


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Harpo said:


> I've been on Python forums before, so your thread really caught my eye - I mean what's the point of posting on a forum if you're just another sweaty mindless oaf from Kettering or Boventry with.......
> 
> 
> *tails off into silence*



I am absolutely not a sweaty mindless oaf! I'm a sweety kindless loaf, for pity's sakes!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

You would have done well with that remark in the 'killing threads' Harpo!  

We are all sweet by the way!


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

...crisps and the accordionist plays "Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner" and spending four days on the tarmac at Luton airport on a five-day package tour with nothing to eat but dried Watney's sandwiches...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

You want to know a secret? I have no clue what most of you are talking about. That's cool though, I don't mind being the outsider.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Flying Circus. 

Better watch out, though, or the dreaded baby-snatches might get you!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

*The bells are getting louder!!!!
What?

The bells are getting louder!!!!

*Oh gosh I think I might have lost it, when you quote to much python you tend to loose it a bit!

I must admit I have never ever seen a thread grown this fast before!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



dustinzgirl said:


> You want to know a secret? I have no clue what most of you are talking about. That's cool though, I don't mind being the outsider.


That's British humour for you


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

It's a surprise, I must say. Like stainless steel springs shooting through each cheek.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



tangaloomababe said:


> I must admit I have never ever seen a thread grown this fast before!



That's because it is human nature to stick with a group. I attacked that group. So, I'm like, unnatural.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Hey Dusty,everbody to his own taste.

I don't care for South Park,e.g.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



dustinzgirl said:


> That's because it is human nature to stick with a group. I attacked that group. So, I'm like, unnatural.


Maybe you're just trying to find something people will disagree with


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



HardScienceFan said:


> Hey Dusty,everbody to his own taste.
> 
> I don't care for South Park,e.g.



I love South Park!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



HardScienceFan said:


> I don't care for South Park,e.g.



Me neither Ben  

 'We're all going on a summer holiday, no more worries for a week or two'


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Rane Longfox said:


> Maybe you're just trying to find something people will disagree with



Maybe you all are trapped by group think. Hmmmm? Ever THINK of THAT?


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Sout Park got this awkward rhythm
I'm a Simpson's man

*SNaps fingers*


 DO THE BARTMAN


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I love the Simpsons too!  I have a thing with funny cartoons, I just love them. I still watch Roadrunner and Wile Coyote cartoons and Top Cat because they make me laugh.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

ALBATROSS!!

s


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



dustinzgirl said:


> Maybe you all are trapped by group think. Hmmmm? Ever THINK of THAT?


_Think?_ Sillyness!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

LEN:

*he's not dead,he's just asleep*


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Probably pining for the fjords, I guess... got any Cheddar?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Originally posted by Rosie

 '





> We're all going on a summer holiday, no more worries for a week or two'



Lets all go on a summer holiday, make our dreams come trueeeeeee for me and you!!!
We're going where the suns shines brightly we're going where the sea is blue...................


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

this is a late parrot


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I like the marathon for incontinent competitors....


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

He's dead

He's not dead, he's just resting

Wakey wakey polly


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]All right, all right.  We'll kill him first and then have tea and biscuits 
[/FONT]


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Cardinal,poke her with the soft cushions


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Make sure the stuffing is all at one end.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

get the _*comfy chair*_


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

_The comfy chair?_

The comfy chair!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

In the left corner,for the Church of England


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Dusty thanks for the thread, I have laughed so much this morning.
Better go but leave you with one probing question.

"What is the aid speed velocity of a swallow?


----------



## Lenny (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

What do you mean? An African or European Swallow?


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Umm errrr, I don't know that one..... ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

What, a swallow, carrying a coconut?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Maybe two swallows, carrying it hung on a string between them?


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Rane Longfox said:


> Maybe two swallows, carrying it hung on a string between them?



Well, simple.  They'd just use a strand of creeper...


----------



## Pyan (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Rosemary said:


> I think that our sense of humour might be different with each age group, like our taste in literature might be.



I think you've hit it on the head there, Rosie - I laughed myself senseless over _Monty Python_, but _The Young Ones_, just ten years later, left me cold.

If you don't find _The Simpsons_ funny, how about _Futurama?_


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

"This is the song that goes like this"

Anyone seen Spamalot? Went in London with middle daughter and she and I agreed it was the silliest thing we'd ever see - and just what we were needing that night.

Then youngest daughter gave me the CD for Christmas. I now have it in the car - beware drivers in Oxfordshire!

Mary


----------



## Talysia (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I haven't seen it in a while, but I remember laughing at it whenever it came on!  The dead parrot sketch is a classic!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Mary Hoffman said:


> "This is the song that goes like this"
> 
> Anyone seen Spamalot? Went in London with middle daughter and she and I agreed it was the silliest thing we'd ever see - and just what we were needing that night.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I went to see it last year with uni friends, loved it 

Haven't got hold of the cd yet, though I've heard rmours it may turn up in the post in the next few days as a birthday present.

After all, I'm not yet dead


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I love those coconuts, especially when they are banging them together to  impersonate a horses gait.  I actually went and watched Holy Grail yesterday and cracked up over the Knights who say NI and when they are trying to get a shrubbery
"Oh it is sad times indeed when knight say Ni to a poor old woman"


----------



## Lenny (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Oh, I'd love to see *Spamalot*!

The teachers who organised the History trip to London at the beginning of July were contemplating booking tickets for it, but they chose *We Will Rock You* (Queen Musical) instead because a much larger number of us would enjoy it. And I must admit, it was a fantastic musical.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Well, I find I _Python_ very funny.

But I have to admit that I have to be in the mood for it...although I will immediately start laughing if I even _see_ John Cleese, no matter what mood I'm in.  He's just _funny_. 

But the same thing is true for me for _South Park_.  Very funny stuff, but I really have to be in the mood for it.

What _always_ makes me laugh?  Roadrunner and Wyle E. Coyote.  And, more than anything _Rocky & Bullwinkle and Friends_, especially _Fractured Fairy Tales_.

There is one mystery that I will never, ever, ever crack, however...What in the world is so funny about the Three Stooges?  Because I sure can't find anything funny about them at all.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Thank You little miss, I had forgotten all about Fractured Fairy Tales, I love them,  they are the best


----------



## Interference (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



littlemissattitude said:


> What in the world is so funny about the Three Stooges?



The timing and balletic precision.  Like Chaplin, Keaton, it was all in the action.  The words were incidental to the plot, and the plot was incidental to the slapstick.  I agree I don't find them particularly funny, but I can't help being dazzled by the timing in some of their best routines.

I love well crafted comedy, so I'll always admire Laurel and Hardy, Abbott and Costello (brilliant word-play), Frazier, Tom and Jerry, Marx Bros, Simpsons (the early years), Buffy the Vampire Slayer, South Park, Red Dwarf - I'm trying to think of something modern, but Little Britain doesn't quite do it for me, League of Gentlemen bugs me, Harry Enfield has lost it, and Ant and Dec make a great punchline for a joke, but they aren't exactly Morecambe and Wise, are they?

Pythons got me later in life, I have to say.  I was a bit prudish and reserved when they came out first and I got embarrassed watching the Gilliam cartoons (among other things) while my folks were in the same room.  Later I found out that Python included jokes, alongside all that semi-nudity I kept averting my eyes from.  Were they sexist?  Pythonesque response required ...


----------



## Harpo (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Say no more! A nod's a good as a wink to a blind bat! Eh? Eh?


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

When I first saw the Monty Python troup in the 70's, I'd never seen anything like it. In the thirty years or so since then people have copied portions of their gags so many times that much of their stuff has become commonplace and lost its edge. I feel sorry for people not having the chance to see them when they were so very fresh and irreverant when irreverance was not so commonplace.


----------



## Harpo (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

I remember watching the TV series in the 70s, but not the early series - maybe my parents didn't let me watch it?

The last series wasn't as good as the first few (no Cleese, apart from anything else)


----------



## Ice fyre (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

WHAT!!!!!!

NOT LIKING PYTHON!!!!

WHATWHATWHAT!!!!

Fwow him to the fwow! Stwike him woughly centuwion!!


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

A lot of what Python did was dross, but mixed in with it were some real gems; moments of pure comic genius that more than made up for the bits that were just plain silly.

Not everything they did was funny, but when they _were_ funny, they were funnier than just about anyone else before or since.

Those who _don't _get Python have my sympathies... You're missing out on a real treat.


----------



## Interference (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Life of Brian and Team America vie for top spot in my top ten Comedy Film Comedies By A TV Team Making Movies At Last.


----------



## Aknid (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Nobody else votes like I do? Ah well, I'm the first to admit that I don't know anything about Monty Python.


----------



## Joel007 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

A_w_e you Implying that the_w_e is something _w_isible about the name of my f_w_iend... Bigus... Dickus?


----------



## Harpo (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



Aknid said:


> Nobody else votes like I do? Ah well, I'm the first to admit that I don't know anything about Monty Python.



Just for you Aknid:
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Harpo when I am having a slow day at work I often watch some Python on youtube, it not only passes the day but brightens my day.


*He has a wife you know! Incontenia

Incontenia Buttocks!!!
*


----------



## Harpo (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Strangely it's never before occured to me to watch Python on youtube, even though a few months ago I watched clips of the Trafalgar Square showing of "....Holy Grail" (with 5000 of us clip-clopping along on coconuts)


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Sensational, I thought six or seven was funny, I would imagine 5000 would have made for a hilarious day out. I can visualize 5000 quoting along to Python.  
"Tis but a flesh wound, I've had worse"

I have both Holy Grail and Life of Brian on DVD and get them out frequently. I used to have the books also, but over time they seem to have gone missing!


----------



## Harpo (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Here are those clips from it:

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

I'm not in the clips, but I was near the front, on the right side.


----------



## HappyHippo (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*

Sorry I'm late, only just got the net back...

I voted for 'when I'm drunk', although I don't drink, becuase it's the closest to 'only when I'm in the mood'.

Recently, I've been in a Monty mood, and so have been driving people up the wall with 'Finland, Finland'. In fact, I've lost my 'Monty Python Sings' tape, and am disgruntled about it. I keep getting the words wrong.

Life of Brian is ABSOLUTE GENIUS (sorry to shout). "HE's not the Messiah, he'sa very naughty boy!" can reduce me to jelly in seconds. Bits of it are long and waffly and dragged out, but on the whole it's solid gold.

Some of the sketch stuff is tooooo odd, but the spanish inquisition are among my favourite comedy characters of all time. Especially watching Michale Palin trying not to giggle and then watching the other two keeping straight faces valiantly. 

I don't like Bottom, or South Park (90% of the time) and I detest beyond words Fawlty Towers. And the Two Ronnies, adn most British 70's sitcoms... 

I wanna see Spamalot! "The song that goes like this" is wonderful... and I'm tired and can't type, so I'm going while I'm semi-coherent!


----------



## Briareus Delta (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: Oh Monty Python, I just don't get it.*



HappyHippo said:


> In fact, I've lost my 'Monty Python Sings' tape, and am disgruntled about it. I keep getting the words wrong.


 
Well, just for you, HH, this might go some way to easing your withdrawal symptoms. And it is pure genius.

*The Galaxy Song *by *Eric Idle*

Just remember that you're standing on a planet that's evolving,
And revolving at 900 miles an hour,
That's orbiting at 19 miles a second, so it's reckoned
A sun that is the source of all our power.

The sun and you and me and all the stars that we can see,
Are moving at a million miles a day
In an outer spiral arm, at 40,000 miles an hour
Of the Galaxy we call the Milky Way.

Our Galaxy itself contains 100 billion stars
It's 100,000 light years side to side
It bulges in the middle, 16,000 light years thick
But out by us it's just 3,000 light years wide

We're 30,000 light years from galactic central point,
We go round every 200 million years
And our Galaxy is only one of millions and billions
In this amazing and expanding Universe
As fast as it can go, at the speed of light you know,
12 million miles a minute, and that's the fastest speed there is.

So remember when you're feeling very small and insecure
How amazingly unlikely is your birth
And pray that there's intelligent life somewhere out in space,
Because there's bugger all down here on this Earth.


----------

